# Rolex Speedking



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

Evening All

I have just inherited a rolex speeding precision, it seems to keep good time and be in good working order. I am thinking of sending for a serice. Would anybody be able to offer any suggestions on where to send it?, i know i can send to rolex but i've heard they not only want a fortune but replace and repolish everything. I want to keep the watch in it vintage state barring a few issues. If you look at the close up you can see what i assume is a water mark around the 7 oclock point. Would they be able to get rid of that without repolishing or damanging the dial, also seems to be some sort of dirt (not sure) around the hour pointers (no idea what they are called), would they also be able to remove them too?. The watch seems to have some patina and i like the look so want to keep the dial in this condition.

thanks in advance

James


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I can' see the pictures, is it just me? I will service the watch for you. At a fraction of there price. Shout if you need me.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Can't see the pics either...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't see them on my mac with Safari but can with google chrome with the add on installed

Looks very nice , would say the second hand is wrong though , its to short .

I would give @simon2 a shout , his work comes highly recommended on the forum and as he says , it will be a fraction of the cost of Rolex.

Personally I wouldn't do to much to the dial , it adds character , would definitely get it serviced though , well worth it


----------



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

Have I added the pictures wrong then?, i followed the add picture guide and i could see them. I can't see them now though.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Jblakes said:


> Have I added the pictures wrong then?, i followed the add picture guide and i could see them. I can't see them now though.


 No it's a problem with photo bucket , ideally you need to use a different image hosting site


----------



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

lets hope this one works/

regards

James


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, James. Can see your pictures now. The seconds hand is a little short and would need replacing. I would leave the dial, as is. I charge £156 to service a Rolex, which includes all case and crown seals. A more accurate estimate will be given once I have inspected the watch at my bench. If you still need me, then just shout. Regards simon2


----------



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Simon2

I have already sent you a msg today so can't send you another one. Do you do a water proof test, pressure test ( i don't really know why this is needed but seems all serives say it)What is a rough guide for the second arm?

Also what is your time scale?

kind regards

James


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

At the moment, due to wife's illness, things are taking longer than I would like. 4 weeks approx turnaround. Seconds hand is about £5 extra.


----------



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

Evening Simon2

I will get in contact with you in a couple of weeks. I want to wear the watch for my wedding 22nd oct. So will contact you after that to arrange a serive if that's ok with you?

kind regards

James


----------



## Jblakes (Sep 20, 2017)

Also can somebody advise if i have the correct sort of strap on it? was gonna get metal one but dont think it would look right?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

It would of almost definitely been on an oyster bracelet like on mine pictured below The model number should be between the lugs serial number between the other lugs. You can then do a bit of searching to see if one comes up. The early oyster bracelets had riveted links but later ones should fit , mine has been replaced with a later one


----------

